# Hoof trimming



## bhmntmama (Aug 5, 2010)

We inherited a couple pack goats and there feet are in pretty bad shape. It seems like the whole hoof is too thick along with all the other problems incurred when the hooves get neglected. Should I focus on getting them leveled out and then bring the whole hoof back to where it should be or do the whole hoof and then get the toe reined back in? How frequent should I be trimming?

Thanks,


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd work on everything at once. It hard to tell without some pictures but generally on very over grown feet you'll need to get the outer hoof wall cut back, trim the pad down until it is pink and keep working on the toe length until you get them fairly level. Its also likely that the heels have rolled over toward the center and will need trimmed back to get the toes fitting back together. I like to trim every 4-6 weeks on a problem goat which allows it to harden back up and give you something to trim. Our vet actually gave us formaldehyde to use on a goats foot one time. It kills any bacteria present and causes the skin it contacts to harden in a day or so. It kills foot rot immediately and helped get the goats foot back in shape much quicker but it is extremely poisonous so you have to have a secure storage area for it.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Iodine will do the same thing, either 3%or 7% if you can get it. Just odn't let the 7% run into the hair line above the coronet band at the top of the hoof or it can cause the hair to burn off.
It's a little easier to get than formaldehyde and a little safer to use but accomplishes the same thing in a couple of treatments.


----------



## bhmntmama (Aug 5, 2010)

We are fortunate to not have foot rot. I will keep at it, I am making some improvements but it seems to be a long process. I was hoping to get a trip or two in this fall but we will have to wait until spring. My bird dog will be happy. Thanks.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Most farm supply stores have the strong iodine, you have to ask for it though, it's not out on the shelf.


----------

